# is CIVVL (eviction agent) legitimate?



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

https://civvl.com/

*Business Insider: A new startup is recruiting gig workers to help landlords evict people from their homes, calling it the fastest-growing moneymaking gig because of COVID-19*

Check out the reviews on Google Play (Android) and Apple (iOS) app stores under the app download name "Civvl Agent". Bad reviews with one star average rating. They claimed it is a scam.

I signed up but it asks for $35 in registration procession fee. I paid the fee. I'll let you know how it goes. If not, I contact my lawyer to file a complaint.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This app is crashing and burning as we speak (write).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If it's not a scam it could be good,

Problem is it that looks like a scam.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

It's a little known fact that the average lifespan of a Civvl agent is about 15 evictions, on average.
That shockingly short lifespan drops down even further, to about 6 evictions in the hood, of course on average, give or take.
The good news, since you are considered to be an independent contractor, all cost involved in removing bullets from your body are completely tax deductible.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jon77 said:


> It's a little known fact that the average lifespan of a Civvl agent is about 15 evictions, on average.
> That shockingly short lifespan drops down even further, to about 6 evictions in the hood, of course on average, give or take.
> The good news, since you are considered to be an independent contractor, all cost involved in removing bullets from your body are completely tax deductible.


If you were an employee, the cost of bullet removal would fall under workers comp.

&#128521;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jon77 said:


> It's a little known fact that the average lifespan of a Civvl agent is about 15 evictions, on average.
> That shockingly short lifespan drops down even further, to about 6 evictions in the hood, of course on average, give or take.
> The good news, since you are considered to be an independent contractor, all cost involved in removing bullets from your body are completely tax deductible.


My understanding of the law and this actual service?

You would be the one serving eviction papers, posting notices and the grunts emptying peoples crap out of the house and out to the street.

The eviction process (for florida for instance) still requires a court order and the sherrif to come out and kick people out.

(The reason for needing a sheriff is of course you have a court order requiring their removal, the police uphold the law.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

> The website also featured a quote, attributed to _The New York Times_: "Too many people stopped paying rent and mortgages thinking they would not be evicted." A search reveals this phrase hasn't appeared in the _Times_. The company did not respond to requests for comment or a source for this quote, but the mention of the _Times_ has since disappeared from its website.


https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep435n/gig-economy-company-launches-uber-but-for-evicting-people
Nice.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

These are troubled times we are living in. Many people who have been barely clinging on day to day, are at the end of their ropes and filled with apprehension. I would not want a job where I have to remove people from their homes. Besides having to witness the anguish, there's no telling what a desperate person may do.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> These are troubled times we are living in. Many people who have been barely clinging on day to day, are at the end of their ropes and filled with apprehension. I would not want a job where I have to remove people from their homes. Besides having to witness the anguish, there's no telling what a desperate person may do.


I agree.

About this gig company Cvvl, they may not actually be good at connecting people with these sorts of gigs. There seem to be a lot of rumors about work being hard to get. I know people love to rightly complain about the gig companies, but the really bad operations are the companies that require signup or membership fees and then fail to even deliver the work.

Bad gig, for sure. But even for the most desperate gig worker, is this even a legitimate provider of that bad gig?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I agree.
> 
> About this gig company Cvvl, they may not actually be good at connecting people with these sorts of gigs. There seem to be a lot of rumors about work being hard to get. I know people love to rightly complain about the gig companies, but the really bad operations are the companies that require signup or membership fees and then fail to even deliver the work.
> 
> Bad gig, for sure. But even for the most desperate gig worker, is this even a legitimate provider of that bad gig?


I'm also sure that if during the process of the eviction, should events turn south and it ends up a criminal or civil matter, like all corporations who utilize gig workers, that worker will find themselves left holding the bag, while Cvvl hires big lawyers to protect themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The SCARIEST PART

IS " ITS THE FASTEST GROWING INDUSTRY"!
THROWING PEOPLE OUT INTO THE STREET !









" Hooverville" here we come !









TOSS FAMILIES INTO THE STREET FOR PROFIT !!!

RECRUIT YOUR FRIENDS !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I know a police officer that does the eviction cleanup as a side gig (not from this app he's been doing it for years) and it does pay fairly well. Plus the eviction cleanup is usually after the person/family has been evicted and now its time to get the place ready for the next person.

It's also extremely nasty. If you hate dirty pax (or you are a pax who hates an ants dirty car) you will hate having to do the eviction cleanup. Stock up on biohazard suits!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I know a police officer that does the eviction cleanup as a side gig


An old friend of mine used to do this, evictions & foreclosures. I'd occasionally help her out.

At first we'd take any job, some of it was so gross.

After a while she developed connections at several banks and property management companies who would let her know what bid would the to win the job.

We started to scout the properties some were just not worth it while others the occupation would leave 1000s of dollars worth of stuff. She'd bid next to nothing on some jobs then sell the stuff for 100s or even 1000s. So much furniture, Cars, boats, electronics, a camper, trailers. Just about anything you can think of. I still have an 18 ft enclosed trailer trailer that was like new that someone left.

One house had a hot tub in the the family room with a custom built bar. We drained it, disassembled the frame they built and took it.

There were so many foreclosures for a while we'd spend days just looking pricing the items. Most had minimal salvageable items, others looked like someone was still living there.

You're right though, evictions were the worst, just gross.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> An old friend of mine used to do this, evictions & foreclosures. I'd occasionally help her out.
> 
> At first we'd take any job, some of it was so gross.
> 
> ...


You mean they bid on the contents and cleaned it out?

That could be a very lucrative gig actually.

I was thinking that their clean out was being there with the cops while we forcefully moved peoples crap out to the street for them to move out.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You mean they bid on the contents and cleaned it out?


No! They pay to have it cleaned out.

If the stuff inside is quality and sellable, that's a bonus. Generally the stuff is assumed trash,. If sellable that a bonus. 
We'd clean it out, secure and broken windows /doors. Pools had to be secured.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep435n/gig-economy-company-launches-uber-but-for-evicting-people
> Nice.


Isn't it a shame that so many aspects of the "gig economy" ride an oh-so-fine line, bordering on outright amorality and just plain ruthlessness? Goodness.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Isn't it a shame that so many aspects of the "gig economy" ride an oh-so-fine line, bordering on outright amorality and just plain ruthlessness? Goodness.


"The gig economy is evil and its leaders are liars." - _The New Republic_

&#128517;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Making a living off your neighbor’s misery; not for me.

In general a job that requires a fee to get is a scam.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

From 2003 till 2010 I worked for major banks and did foreclosures.
I am a broker, wife is an agent ... we did thousands of them.
At the height of the debacle, we were closing 10 to 15 a month.
We did eviction, rehab, marketing and sale.

The eviction was, as suspected, the most dangerous time.
Two cops, a locksmith and me would knock the door ... if someone was there the cop would simply say, "This is not a surprise. You will be vacating the property right now. You'll either leave voluntarily, or you'll stay at my house tonight. Your choice. Make a move."
Yup. Just that blunt.
Some cried, some yelled, some ended up in handcuffs ... I felt bad for every one of them. But, they all left. It takes a toll on your soul.

Opening a door when you know there's someone inside is scary as hell.
I saw a locksmiths hands shaking so hard one time he could barely do his job. (cop standing behind him with gun drawn).

I dunno what they pay, but I bet it isn't enough.

And, yes, I believe that we'll see a LOT of foreclosure starting in about two years.
Again.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

By the way, evictions appear to be up multiple times over previous years. I've heard the projection could be four times what it was in past years.

Watch out for negative side effects from evictions if you live in Tidewater region or Richmond, VA in particular. &#128558;

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/c...of-being-kicked-out-of-their-homes-2020-08-07
https://evictionlab.org/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m expecting them to get really high in Florida.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> These are troubled times we are living in. Many people who have been barely clinging on day to day, are at the end of their ropes and filled with apprehension. I would not want a job where I have to remove people from their homes. Besides having to witness the anguish, there's no telling what a desperate person may do.


As a land lord I am extremely picky on the tenants I take on. Evicting people is no joke, and nothing I would recommend someone to take on as an occupation. I only had to do that once, but it was set up as a Brothel ( Go Figure) so it was an easy eviction.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm expecting them to get really high in Florida.


I thought everyone in Florida was really High.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> As a land lord I am extremely picky on the tenants I take on. Evicting people is no joke, and nothing I would recommend someone to take on as an occupation. I only had to do that once, but it was set up as a Brothel ( Go Figure) so it was an easy eviction.


Just a few days ago:

*Judge finds probable cause in fatal stabbing following eviction notice







*

SEATTLE - A Seattle woman is facing a murder charge after a violent incident that ended in a six-hour standoff with police.

"I do find probable cause for murder in the first degree and one count of attempted murder in the first degree," said the judge who appeared by zoom in the courtroom at the King County Jail Thursday.

Prosecutors say Roberts stabbed two employees at the Centennial Tower and Courtyard Apartments on Seattle's 4th Avenue Wednesday after learning she had been evicted by the King County Sheriff's Department.

The property manager was injured and the service manager Stan Tzankov died according to an email sent to the tenants in the building.

https://komonews.com/news/local/jud...e-in-fatal-stabbing-following-eviction-notice


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Just a few days ago:
> 
> *Judge finds probable cause in fatal stabbing following eviction notice
> View attachment 511423
> ...


YUP!

You don't have to evict Good Tenants.

That just leaves trouble makers.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

There are reasons Constables exist. This is one of them.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.core77.com/posts/102134...ses-on-Hiring-Workers-to-Assist-in-Evictions#
"While the events of 2020 have motivated many to work together and promote a sense of collective well-being, the fact remains that economic downturn also breeds a pervasive "every man for himself" mentality. In what appears to have been spawn from an evil tycoon's fever dream, an ironically named app called Civvl is banking on the desperation of gig workers exacerbated by the pandemic. As reported by CBS news, Civvl offers opportunities for gig workers to work as foreclosure movers and process servers, a job that involves serving tenants with a variety of legal papers.

...

Considering eviction moratoriums are delayed in places like New York City, the legality of this app is also in question. Civvl, in turn, has found a truly weasel-y approach for operating in this legal grey zone. As _VICE_ reports, "Civvl did not respond to a question about how the company ensures evictions are legal, though based on the Terms of Service, it appears to pass all risk onto the companies using its platform, stating that it simply 'provides lead generation to independent contractors,' and does not actually carry out the work itself."


----------

